# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Anaal

## Miesjee_1990

Mijn vriend speelt weleens met mijn achterste gaatje, ik vind dit erg prettig.
Ik wil graag meer doen op dit gebied alleen ik ben bang dat me vriend het een vies idee vind. hoe kan ik zorgen dat ik op die plek zo schoon mogelijk ben, van binnen en buiten. Ik zou graag tips willen hebben hoe ik ongewenste geurtjes en dat soort dingen tegen kan gaan. 
Hoe gaat zoiets in z'n werking, moet ik perse een condoom gebruiken?

Tips,Advies en ervaringen graag!

----------


## Déylanna

Hey miesjee,

Allereerst is het zekers verstandig om wel een condoom te gebruiken. (speciale anaal condooms)
Wat betreft hygiene: doe voor je bezig gaat met anale sex eerst een klysma. (voor het binnenste gedeelte) Voor de rest kun je het buitenste gedeelte gewoon nomaal wassen.
LET WEL: Zèlfs als je middels een klysma hebt gezorgd dat de anus schoon is zodat er geen poep aan vingers of speeltjes blijft hangen, dan zitten er toch nog een hoop bacteriën in de endeldarm die voor lelijke infecties kunnen zorgen als ze op plekken terecht komen waar ze niet horen.
Dus je vriend doet er zeer verstandig aan om nooit zijn penis of andere speeltjes in jou vagina te stoppen die je in je anus hebt gehad. De bacteriën die in de darm leven kunnen ernstige ontstekingen veroorzaken wanneer zij in de vagina komen.
Verder is voorzichtigheid op z'n plaats. Een anus is strakker dan een vagina het heeft gevoeliger slijmvlies dat ook sneller beschadigd kan worden en het heeft natuurlijk weinig "natuurlijk glijmiddel". Daarom moet je voorzichtig zijn als je vriend bij je binnendringt. De binnenvoering kan lelijk uitscheuren (en dat is gevaarlijk omdat daar lelijke ontstekingen door kunnen ontstaan).
Begin een eerste keer eens met iets kleins. Een goed gesmeerde vinger (zonder haaltjes aan de nagel of vingers!) of een smal butt-plugje om eerst eens aan het gevoel te wennen dat er iets in de anus kan binnendringen. De eerste keren kàn er vaak niet eens méér in. De volgende keer kan dat misschien na eventjes zachtjes bewegen een tweede vinger? Het klinkt misschien alsof je iets aan het oprekken bent maar daar gaat het niet om. Het gaat eerder om de (bewuste) ontspanning van de kringspiertjes die er normaal onbewust de hele dag door voor zorgen dat er niks zomaar per ongeluk uit komt (denk maar eens aan de omvang van een grote bolus ... dan scheurt er toch ook niets?). Maar als je er nu ineens iets in wil duwen dan is dat in het begin onwennig.
Let er bij het "introduceren van voorwerpen" echter wel op dat zij niet voorbij de sluitspier schieten. Daarom heeft een zogenaamde butt-plug ook een breder uiteinde zodat deze er niet ineens door kan schieten.
Als je allebei het gevoel hebt dat het anaal allemaal wel kan, doe het dan alsnog heel rustig en met beleid. Als je iets met kracht voorbij die gespannen spiertjes probeert te duwen dan reageren die spiertjes met verkramping als een soort van beschermende reflex en dan wordt "toch penetreren" alleen maar pijnlijk (los van de genoemde risico's).
Dan nog een tip: WEES NIET TE ZUINIG MET GLIJMIDDEL...
Een aars heeft gevoeliger slijmvlies met minder "natuurlijk glijmiddel". Daarom moet je vooral niet besparen op glijmiddel en goede (extra dikke) condooms. Gewone condooms zijn namelijk niet stevig genoeg voor anale seks.
Nou, ik hoop dat ik je wat duidelijke informatie heb kunnen geven over anale sex.
Ik hoop, dat als je het doet, dat je ervan kunt genieten, en wees alsjeblieft voorzichtig de eerste keren.
Veel plezier  :Wink: 

Knuf
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

mijn vriend doet het idd bij mij ook, 
de eerste paar xen vond ik het dus echt niet lekker, ik vond het ook n soort van "vies"
nou heb ik van hem geleerd dat je idd ook het binnenste gedeelte kunt spoelen,
ik gebruik hiervoor een soort van flesje met n tuitje en daar gaat een mengsel van (heel weinig) vloeibare zeep en (lauw) water in, voordat je dat inbrengt moet je natuurlijk wel zorgen dat je eerst naar de wc bent geweest, (darmen moeten zogezegt leeg zijn) dan dat goedje inspuiten, ong een minuutje laten zitten en daarna zogezegt eruit werken, dat komt vanzelf omdat je na ong een minuut wat krampen krijgt, dit doe ik dan 2x en dan is het echt helemaal schoon vanbinnen en t stinkt ook niet ofso, omdat je zeep hebt gebruikt.
ik weet niet of dit nou een perfecte manier is of dat het goed voor je is ja/nee, maar dit doe ik eigenlijk altyd,
en ook idd wat déylanna zegt, niet zuinig doen met glijmiddel, 
de eerste paar keren heb ik echt héél veel glijmiddel erbij moeten gebruiken.
en je moet het idd ook een beetje opbouwen, ik heb dit nooit gedaan met de zogenaamde "buttplug" wat déylanna zegt, maar bij mij is het gewoon met vingers gelukt, eerst een klein stukje van een pink dan de hele pink en zo steeds meerdere gedeeltes vingers erbij...
nou ik hoop dat je wat aan de tips hebt gehad?

gr nietboeiend1 :Big Grin:

----------


## luna400

hoi deylanna .het anaal vrijen kan heel lekker zijn ,maar jij moet eigenlijk de leiding nemen ,het sturen om je lichaam zo te bewegen dat je partner voorzichtig naar binnen gaat ,ik vind zelf als hij er helemaal in zit doet het ook geen pijn ,maar ervaar je het als lekker .wel op passen .met infectie ga nooit van anaal naar de vagina.

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Google  :Wink:  staat genoeg info over op! Maar even lekker samen douchen is ook een optie

----------

